# Розлив



## Яков505 (7 Апр 2013)

Подскажите пожалуйста на счёт розлива. Как я знаю у 4-х голосных бывает 2 типа розлива. Это 16-8-8-8, и 16-8-8-4. Подскажите пожалуйста как они выглядят нарисованными, и какой будет лучше?


----------



## Vladimir Zh (7 Апр 2013)

Яков505 писал:


> какой (розлив) будет лучше?


Вопрос поставлен неправильно.
То, что Вы обозначили, как 16-8-8-4 (строевой голос, голос, настроенный чуть выше, голос на октаву верх и голос на октаву вниз), это обыкновенный рАзлив (у А.Мирека, по крайней мере, при обозначении данного сочетания голосов употреблена буква "А". Ему я доверяю больше). 
То, что Вы обозначили, как 16-8-8-8 (строевой голос, голос, настроенный чуть выше, голос, настроенный чуть ниже, и голос на октаву вверх) называется "французский разлив". Правда, встречается настройка, при которой строевой голос будет ниже двух разливных. 
Ни тот, ни другой разлив не лучше и не хуже. Это разные разливы. Мало того. Мне нередко приходится уменьшать разлив. Именно уменьшать, а не убирать. Т.к. на наше российское ухо разлив на немецком Weltmeistere звучит грубовато. Всё зависит от настройщика. На фабрике одни критерии настройки разлива, у Вас могут быть другие слуховые предпочтения. Можно сделать очень ярким, даже грубым, обыкновенный разлив. А можно приглушить, смягчить французский разлив.


----------



## Яков505 (7 Апр 2013)

Спасибо большое!


----------

